# Copake swap?



## Bri-In-RI (Oct 8, 2013)

Seems to be no chatter about the upcoming Copake swap with only 10 days to go...anyone else plan on going?
-Brian


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 9, 2013)

I'll definitely be there.


----------



## mike j (Oct 9, 2013)

Yeah, that reminds me, have to get new batteries for my flashlight.


----------



## bike (Oct 9, 2013)

*10-4*

vanload and cash- hope to be doin some tradin
If you have seen and had intereest in some of my items here and they are still available let me  know to bring them


----------



## stoney (Oct 9, 2013)

Anyone going to Copake--I need help.   I need a nice stainless boy's 26" rear gutter fender for 1933 - 1935 Schwinn B10e, with or without brace.  PM


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 9, 2013)

Not going until April...love this swap, but I am not compelled with what is being auctioned off.
It is 17-18 hours round trip, plus tolls, gas, and hotel AND the Mrs. will be pissed I will be away for another weekend for bikes just after Trexlertown.
Those that are going, have a great time.
Chris


----------

